# Interesting system from www.sport-investment.com



## Geniussman (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello all! I have found great paid system and i am following it 44 days. I will be post here bets by this system next 10 days. 
Price for 30 days of using only 79$ + you can get discount 10% if you a new member. You can look more on www.sport-investment.com
The main rule is your bankroll management. My unit size 25$. You can use any unit size what you want, or only look..
Let's start:
1. CLB Blue Jackets - WIN Jets (WIN Jets ML Reg time) 2,06 3,5 units
2. ATL Hawks - OKC Thunder (Under 212,5) 1,82 3,5 units
3. LA Clippers - CHI Bulls (Over 201) 1,83 3,5 units

if you have any question - ask it please.


----------



## Geniussman (Dec 11, 2015)

Recap: 
1. CLB Blue Jackets - WIN Jets (WIN Jets ML Reg time) 2,06 3,5 units  WIN
2. ATL Hawks - OKC Thunder (Under 212,5) 1,82 3,5 units                        WIN
3. LA Clippers - CHI Bulls (Over 201) 1,83 3,5 units                                      LOSE

+3,08 units (77$)

Next tips today evening


----------



## Geniussman (Dec 11, 2015)

1. CAR Hurricanes - ANA Ducks (ANA Ducks ML Reg time) 1,88   3,5 units
2. CLE Cavaliers - ORL Magic (CLE Cavaliers -2,5) 1,87   4 units
3. WAS Wizards - NO Pelicans (WAS Wizards +3) 1,84    3,5 units
4. OKC Thunder - UTA Jazz (Over 203) 1,83      3,5 units


----------



## Geniussman (Dec 12, 2015)

Yesterday recap: -0,58 units (14,5$)
1. CAR Hurricanes - ANA Ducks (ANA Ducks ML Reg time) 1,88 3,5 units   Lose
2. CLE Cavaliers - ORL Magic (CLE Cavaliers -2,5) 1,87 4 units   Win
3. WAS Wizards - NO Pelicans (WAS Wizards +3) 1,84 3,5 units   Win
4. OKC Thunder - UTA Jazz (Over 203) 1,83 3,5 units  Lose

Next tips today evening


----------



## Geniussman (Dec 12, 2015)

1. NY Islanders - CLB Blue Jackets (NY ML) 1,81 4 units
2. SA Spurs - ATL Hawks (Over 190,5) 1,84 3,5 units
3. WAS Wizards - DAL Mavericks (Under 208) 1,83 3,5 units
4. NY Knicks - POR Trail blazers (POR -3) 1,92 4 units


----------



## Geniussman (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi! Sorry, yesterday i have no free time to post information here.
Recap: for 12.12.15 -7,76 units (194$)
for 13.12.15 +8,38 units (209,5$)
Yesterday bets was:
MIN Timberwolves - PHX Suns (Under 211,5) 1,83 3,5 units Win
Parlay: NJ Devils - NY Islanders (Under 5,5)
COL Avalanche - STL Blues (Under 5,5) total odds 2,56 3,5 units Win

Next bets today evening


----------



## Geniussman (Dec 14, 2015)

1. TOR Raptors - IND Pacers (TOR +5,5) 1,85 4 units
2. MIA Heat - ATL Hawks (MIA +7) 1,83 3,5 units
3. NO Pelicans - POR Trail Blazers (POR -2,5) 1,84 3,5 units


----------



## Geniussman (Dec 15, 2015)

Recap: +1,84 units (46$)

1. TOR Raptors - IND Pacers (TOR +5,5) 1,85 4 units Lose
2. MIA Heat - ATL Hawks (MIA +7) 1,83 3,5 units Win
3. NO Pelicans - POR Trail Blazers (POR -2,5) 1,84 3,5 units Win


----------



## Geniussman (Dec 15, 2015)

1. STL Blues - WIN Jets (WIN Jets ML) 2,01 3,5units
2. NJ Devils - BUF Sabres (NJ ML) 1,92 3,5units
3. CAR Hurricanes - PHI Flyers (CAR ML) 2,10 3,5units
4. DEN Nuggets - MIN Timberwolves (DEN +6,5) 1,85 3,5units
5. HOU Rockets - SAC Kings (HOU +3) 1,85 3,5units
6. CLE Cavaliers - BOS Celtics (CLE ML) 1,86 3,5units


----------



## Geniussman (Dec 16, 2015)

Since 1st December to 16th December profit is +34,4 units. It's 860$ if 1 unit=25$ or 3440$ if 1 unit=100$

Next betting:
1. DAL Mavericks - IND Pacers (DAL +5,5) 1,80 4 units
2. MIA Heat - BRN Nets (MIA -3,5) 1,86 4 units
3. MIN Timberwolves - NY Knicks (MIN +5) 1,84 3,5 units
4. POR Trail Blazers - OKC Thunder (POR +10) 1,84 4 units


----------



## Geniussman (Jan 8, 2016)

Let's continue!
Total profit on December +63,25 units. Great results!
January +9,25 units

Now, i am posting only 1 pick free every betting day. If you want to see other picks - join to members area on www.sport-investment.com
IND Pacers - NO Pelicans (IND -1,5) 1,83   3,5 units
NBA...................................................  1,96   3,5 units
NBA...................................................  1,84   3,5 units


----------

